# Southern Africa Trip - The Trains



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I just returned from South Africa and the trip featured a few trains. The photos are on LSC:
Southern Africa Trip - The Trains


----------



## ferroequinologist (May 8, 2016)

Great Images Pete, I imagine quite a trip and the interior luxury of those coaches is magnificent, but the highlight for you must have been the Garratt.
Russell


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

ferroequinologist said:


> must have been the Garratt.


Indeed it was, especially as it was a surprise. And I have a 2-6-2+2-6-2 Garrett made from an LGB Mallet on my shelf waiting sorting. Now it has a prototype!


----------

